# Crazy Running in Circles.



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

have this doe, she seems to look healthy. But many times per day (preferably _in_ her large foodbowl), she runs in circles. I put her in a small box today to do a general health check, and she could not stop running in circles. Could she have a brain disorder or something? It seems so odd. If there is something really wrong with her, will her future litter be affected? This just seems so weird to me... I used to think it was just a weird habit, but she does it SO often.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

She sounds ill. There is another thread right now discussing circling behavior. It is usually caused by infections. Check out the other thread.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

There can be a lot of reasons for it...none of them particularly good. It's usually either some sort of illness, such as an ear infection...affecting their senses, a tumor in the brain, some neurological defect, or something like OCD where they just HAVE to do something and can't stop themselves.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh man that sounds bad. Lemme get to the thread...


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Can't find it... What's it called? :book4


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10605


----------

